# substrate heaters



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

does anyone use substrate heaters? If so, any benifits


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think substrate heaters are worth their cost, and I dont understand why they cost so much (or at least just the ones I've seen).

They are used to make convection currents in the tank, and also simulate the sun heating the substrate as it would do in nature.

not worth the outrageous price IMO.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is ABSOLUTELY NO PROOF that they are helpful or detrimental. I've never used them nor know of many planted tank keepers that do (and I know a lot)


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, advantage: you dont have to see a heater?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Are ya'll talking about these: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=11371&N=2004+113767
Not that expensive. I guess the only good about them would be not seeing a heater like shev mentioned and better even heat distribution


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Inline heaters give better heat distribution. And what if it breaks? Changing it will be a pain.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

The heaters i am asking about are just to heat the substrate and plant roots. I dont think that they heat the whole tank


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

by heating the substrate you heat the entire tank, thats what I meant by convection currents. When the bottom layer of water is heated it becomes less dense, cooler water above replaces this warmer layer making a current in your tank which more evenly warms the tank. it also supposedly makes a current for which nutrients can get to your plant roots and substrate.


Most of the ones Ive seen (maybe theyre for larger tanks) are $100+.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well if u think about it, that one there runs basically $30-31(Wi Taxes) for a 100w heater, when a normal 100w heater prolly only runs $10-15 here...............


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Well if u think about it, that one there runs basically $30-31(Wi Taxes) for a 100w heater, when a normal 100w heater prolly only runs $10-15 here...............


 Actually you need the thermostat also. So add $38 to that. ----> $70 

Hydrokable 

Cable thickness: 6 mm.
Requirements: *Must be used with Hydroset Thermostat.*
Construction: Silicone cable with double insulation. 

Hydroset 

115V
Max 300W
Dimensions: 3-1/4" x 1-1/2" x 4-3/4"
Probe cord length: 3 ft.
Temperature settings range: 64°-94° F

I'll stick with my Visitherm. :mrgreen:


----------

